# Neve na Gralheira - Serra de Montemuro (19-01-2014)



## vifra (19 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Hoje (19-01-2014) o Montemuro e a aldeia da Gralheira, acordou assim:

Fotos de Elisabete Francisco:


























Fotos de Sérgio Tomé:





Fotos de José Carlos Rodrigues:










Foto de Inês Neves:





Foto de Quim Duarte:





1º boneco de neve do ano  - Foto de Nelso Ribeiro


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

O boneco de neve estava muito imaginativo! LOL


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2014 às 12:40)

Que maravilha...
Vai ser um local a visitar nos próximos anos!


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

De Viseu vê-se perfeitamente um extenso manto branco, olha-se um pouco para o litoral e estão a Freita/S. Macário e Caramulo sem nada


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2014 às 14:11)

Já tínhamos saudades de um nevão assim!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2014 às 16:53)

Foi um belo nevão! 

Infelizmente as cotas estiveram demasiado altas para nevar e acumular nas cidades e vilas.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

Muito boas fotos, sem dúvida uma região que fica muito mais bonita com neve que a Estrela.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 18:33)

Grande partilha vifra, como sempre! 

Que delicia de imagens, Gralheira de Montemuro toda engalanada com o branco manto imaculado!

Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

Estas fotos mexem com o meu ser interior... que coisa mai linda! 
Adoro neve...


----------



## vifra (22 Jan 2014 às 17:37)

Deixo-vos aqui mais umas fotos da serra de Montemuro, tiradas pelo amigo Angelo Montenegro, com a devida vênia do seu Facebook.

Vista do cimo da vila de Cinfães, para o Aveloso.










Aldeia de Aveloso - serra de Montemuro





Serra de Montemuro










Alto S. Pedro - serra de Montemuro


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2014 às 02:24)

Bem sei que este tópico não se refere à queda de neve do dia 29 de Janeiro no Caramulo, mas para não abrir um tópico novo por duas fotos, aqui ficam elas:

Caramulo visto de Viseu a 29 de Janeiro











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...393177.-2207520000.1391135071.&type=3&theater


----------



## vifra (11 Fev 2014 às 11:23)

*Re: Neve na Gralheira - Serra de Montemuro (10-02-2014)*

Já que a neve não permitiu a saída da aldeia, miúdos e graúdos, deliciaram-se a improvisar pistas de "sku" 









































Como se vê, a neve tem que cair mais vezes, para o pessoal poder praticar. 

Mais fotos em Facebook da Inês


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

Serra do Montemuro vista do aeródromo de Viseu no dia 11 deste mês


----------

